# Bloated guppy



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

I came home from work to find one of my guppies dead with a huge swollen belly and this guy seeming to have the same problem. I tried feeding him a shelled pea but he wasn't interested. They both seemed perfectly fine when I left a few hours ago and had eaten fine when I fed them in the day. All other fish are fine. Any advice?


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Are the guppies new to you? Or have you had them in the same tank with the others for quite some time?


----------



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

That particular one I have had for about two weeks the one that died I got as a set of three ladies for him more recently


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Being only a couple of weeks old (or less), the issue may have arrived WITH the fish and not something that was caused when placed into your tank. Did the "ladies" come from the same supplier? And from the same tank? 

My hunch says that the problem is not with your tank, but since there are so many factors involved, it is hard to say for sure from this vantage point. See how the "ladies" turn out. And watch the other fish you already had in your tank to see if anything develops with those. If all is OK, then the bloating was probably something confined within that one guppy.


----------



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

Yeah I got him from a different place, he just passed this morning so I hope that the others dont get afffected


----------

